# Phiole der Sande mit Farmberufe.



## olOlOlo (11. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Alchi und Kreuterkundler. 
Ich habe über Arche gelernt Phiole der Sande zu herzustellen Die Mats würden mich zu ziemlich genau 23k kosten (gobblin bester preis, rest selbst farmen) bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir ein machen sollte.
Da ich mich ja in ein Drachen verwandle wollte ich fragen ob ich dann ähnlich wie der Dudu in fluggestallt Kreuter pflücken oder evtl noch Bergbau (twink) kann?.
Und welcher meister muss ma sein um evtl den progg (doppelte Phiole) zu bekommen meister der Tränke oder Elexiere oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Mai 2011)

Gibt keinen Doppelprocc und es ist ein normaler Cast, wie jedes andere Mount auch.


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Pflücken interessiert mich auch - wäre ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, vom Verhalten ist es ein *ganz normales Mount*, nicht wie die Druiden-Formen!!


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Mai 2011)

Pflücken also nicht möglich 

Aber das einzige fliegende 2-Sitzer Mount das man ingame erspielen kann ohne Freundeaktion


----------



## veryarrant (9. Juli 2011)

Seit wann kriegt man die Mats für 23k?
Mein Goblin mit 10% Gildenbonus zahlt zumindest 26k?


----------



## Cassiopheia (9. Juli 2011)

veryarrant schrieb:


> Seit wann kriegt man die Mats für 23k?
> Mein Goblin mit 10% Gildenbonus zahlt zumindest 26k?



Weil es mit irgendeinem Patch gefixt wurde. Zu der Zeit als die Posts hier entstanden sind, war es noch so. (Also Rabatt als wenn der Vendor einer Fraktion angehört)



> Patch 4.1 Hotfix June 1:
> The goblin racial Best Deals Anywhere should now only be applying to vendors with associated reputations. It no longer incorrectly applies to vendors with no attached reputations, nor does it apply to flight path costs.


----------



## veryarrant (9. Juli 2011)

Wieso wusste ich das damals nicht?
Da hätte man ja Gold ohne Ende scheffeln können


----------

